# 5-6 week pregnant & not hungry :(



## baby030611

Been for an early scan today & I am 5-6 week pregnant :) & for anyone who's knows the situation ... The babys father has come round & is excited too :)

Anyway looking at symptoms everyone seems to be so hungry but I'm not :/ I never feel hungry & I'm scared my baby won't be getting everything he/she needs.

I dont feel sick just seem t have gone off food & when I do eat I never finish it all cos I'm stuffed! Is this normal??

Xx


----------



## ticktock

hiya congrats!

I was exactly the same, am just getting my appetite back now at 8 weeks, my mw said don't worry just eat what you can when you can!


----------



## BostonMommy

I get that way every 1st trimester I've had. Major food aversions to most things. The only thing that sounds remotely appealing is fruit and even then most things just make me feel icky after. I force myself to eat but I know that I should eat more. 

Just be good at taking your prenatals. Unless you are super, super skinny...the baby will take what it needs from you. So if anything, you will just feel even more run down than you already would be in the first trimester (which is a lot) if you aren't fueling your body. Your baby will be fine.


----------



## baby030611

Ive already come down wi cold now :( & can't sleep at night but exhausted in day! Hehe bless as long as baby will be getting what it needs i dont mind!! Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

this may sound gross but your baby will take whatever nutrients it needs from your body stores, calcium from your bones etc. Just keep taking your vitamins, and with time your appetite will gradually improve. Try and eat healthy when you can, and most of all....dont worry. Your baby will be fine :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I feel exactly the same way. I have felt virtually no appetite since 5 weeks. I have had morning sickness on and off, but even when I don't feel like I am going to throw up, I just don't feel hungry. This is very odd for me because usually I love food and would totally use this pregnancy as an excuse to let myself pig out a little. I have to force myself to eat and sometimes I forget to eat for a few hours and I start to get really tired and even stomach/hunger pains. Just try to eat what to can. I also am trying to drink a lot of my nutrients with smoothies, milk, juice, etc. The only foods I really tolerate are fruits and carbs. Just eat what sounds good, if you ever get a craving and like others said, eventually you should get your appetite back.


----------



## lisaf

I felt that way really early on... and that feeling stuffed feeling? Its because your body has slowed down digestion to get the most out of your food... that and some bloat etc.
Its best to eat small meals/snacks throughout the day.

Incidentally... a week or two later I started getting super hungry... not for huge amounts, but if I don't eat when I'm hungry and eat RIGHT away.. I throw up. So now I'm forced to eat every few hours (even every hour sometimes!!!) That started around 6 weeks I think.


----------



## mumoffive

I felt that way too and sometimes still do but today i have had a good day and have only had a touch of nausea. for once i have been able to enjoy my food! Its completely normal and believe me, your appetite will soon come back with a vengeance!


----------



## BamaLove

Glad to hear this!! I'm 6w2d and havent had an appetite for a week or so. I always feel like I just ate a huge meal - even if I haven't eaten in 4-6 hours, so I have to make myself. Lunchtime is miserable trying to find something or decide on something. Yesterday I spent an hour making a light bowtie pasta with peas & cheese, and it was so blah & unsatisfying that I got in a bad mood over it. Lol


----------



## baby030611

Lol I feel like really hungry then eat something & then am like urgh.. No don't want it! It tends to be more through the day at night it's not as bad but yes I get the suddenly am starving feelin too!! Really don't want sickness tho! Im petrified of being sick! Gonna be a right laugh :/ o well as long as baby okay I okay :) xx

Thankyou for your replies guys :) xx


----------



## BostonMommy

Oh I know exactly what you mean. It's like hunger makes my queasiness worse so I know that I'm physically hungry but one bite and my belly is like "WRONG!". I worried alot during my first pregnancy but my mom always said "baby takes what it needs from the land". It's just us that pay the price when we are tired and run down from not eating. :( 

Feel better!!


----------



## lisaf

Keep snacks on you at all times!!! LOL!! I start gagging within 2 minutes of that hunger feeling! lol!

I'm honestly so sick of putting food in my mouth every 1-2 hours, lol!


----------



## BostonMommy

lisaf said:


> I'm honestly so sick of putting food in my mouth every 1-2 hours, lol!

OMG Yes. I have saltines and ginger ale on my desk at all times and I swear that might be what tips people off that I'm preggers. But grazing on small bland things helps to keep hunger away and keep the queasiness at bay.


----------



## lisaf

I just fell in love with these pita crackers... they are SUCH a nice change from the saltines!!!! :)


----------



## BostonMommy

Do share!


----------



## lisaf

Don't know if you have them where you are? I got mine at Trader Joes 
https://www.lunch.com/Reviews/d/Tra...er_Joe_s_Pita_Bite_Crackers-235530.html?pid=0

They're nice and thin and crispy and I like them with some soft cheese (pasteurized of course... I prefer Laughing Cow soft swiss)... but then once my cheese is gone I keep eating them!

EDIT : DUH, just noticed your name is BostonMommy... assuming you're in the States then? Lol... hope you have a Trader Joes near you!


----------



## sairycake

I wouldn't worry, I'm 11 weeks and still not really hungry! When I think I'm hungry I manage about 2 mouthfuls and feel like I'm going to explode!!


----------



## BostonMommy

We definitely have Trader Joe's so I'll have to check them out!! Thanks!! It's always nice to have a change!!


----------



## lisaf

Let me know if you like them! :)
I need to get myself some for work... now I want some just from talking about it :haha:


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Pita chips are the best! I love the stacey's brand, but tj's are good too. My saltines are starting to make me gag too. I keep them by my bed at night to eat when I wake up to go to the bathroom and in the morning. They help a lot but I think I am starting to associate them with the sickness and also, i need to get some salt free ones because they taste so salty and dry at night. I need to get some more pita chips, I also snack on cheerios or joe's o's a lot. Snacking frequently really is the key.


----------



## s_d

baby030611 said:


> Been for an early scan today & I am 5-6 week pregnant :) & for anyone who's knows the situation ... The babys father has come round & is excited too :)
> 
> Anyway looking at symptoms everyone seems to be so hungry but I'm not :/ I never feel hungry & I'm scared my baby won't be getting everything he/she needs.
> 
> I dont feel sick just seem t have gone off food & when I do eat I never finish it all cos I'm stuffed! Is this normal??
> 
> Xx

i lost two pounds during my 4th-6th week :) don't beat yourself up as long as you have your vitamins (prenatal) and when you do eat it's healthy :)


----------

